# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  EVA, Enterprise Virtual Assistant, Openstream Inc., Somerset, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Openstream Inc.

Home page - openstream.ai/eva

----------


## Airicist

Openstream's EVA - Enterprise Virtual Assistant

Published on Dec 16, 2013




> The intelligent, mobile virtual assistant for enterprise users to keep them - informed, in touch and in control, always!

----------

